# Flachwasser als Einstieg - wie tief?



## bachbild (14. Sep. 2013)

Hallo,

ich plane eigentlich keinen richtigen Schwimmteich, da aber an der Terrasse eine formales Becken mit ebenen, 50cm tiefem Boden und einer 4x2.5m großen Vertiefung in der Mitte geplant ist, wird man da an sehr heißen Tagen schon mal rein springen wollen.

Die Vertiefung soll in der Mitte des Beckens senkrecht nach unten abfallen und ~170cm tief sein (zum Überwindern für kleine Fische) und die 50cm tiefe Ebene drum herum wird mit Natursteinplatten belegt - optimale Bedingungen für ein kleines Bad (Filtergraben ist - da ich klares Wasser bevorzuge - eh geplant).

Nun meine Frage: sind 50cm eine ausreichende Tiefe, um von dem tiefen Becken ohne Mühe ins flache zu gelangen? Ich möchte keine Leiter in die Vertiefung bauen müssen aber trotzdem bequem und sicher (im Notfall auch mit Klamotten) in den flachen Bereich gelangen. Hat jemand eine ähnliche Konstellation und kann hier etwas dazu sagen?


Viele Grüße
Heiko


----------



## Vera44 (14. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Flachwasser als Einstieg - wie tief?*

Hallo Heiko!

Wir haben auch keinen Schwimmteich, doch plansche ich mal mit den Fischis und man muss ja auch für Reinigungsarbeiten in den Teich. Wir haben auf einer Breite von 80 cm im hinteren Teil des Teiches 2 Ebenen eingebaut. Die tiefere liegt bei 70 cm, da kann man hin schwimmen und sich setzen, die Fischis füttern, das sind ca. 2/3 der Rückseite, und zum bequemen raus steigen 40 cm. Alles gemessen ab Oberkante des Teiches. Für uns sind diese Abmessungen ideal.


----------



## buzzi (16. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Flachwasser als Einstieg - wie tief?*

Hallo,

zum Aussteigen sind 50cm schon ausreichend, der Einstieg ist aber sicher nicht sehr praktisch. Meine letzte Stufe ist auf etwa 1m, von da kann man wirklich bequem ins Tiefe gleiten bzw. schwimmen, eine Stufe höher geht es so einigermaßen. Alles andere wird eher ein hineinplatschen, es sei denn man setzt sich vorher hin. So sind meine Erfahrungen, hängt sicher auch von der Körpergröße ab 

Gruß
buzzi


----------

